# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  [email protected]'s Pictures

## i_luv_dennis

i got some pictues and stuff you can use for what you want really

----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## true.moon

when did she slap him?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

when he proposed

----------


## i_luv_dennis

if any one want sme pic just ask

----------


## true.moon

when he proposed??

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

can i use the shannis pics

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeh

----------


## true.moon

what year did she slap him?

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

this year

----------


## kirstienod

in august some time

----------


## di marco

> i know, what i have done is i have made it in paint shop pro then saved it to my computer, what do i do now?


you need to go onto an imagehoster like imageshack and then follow the instructions, then post the link. soz i cant be more useful but ive never used it before. hope it helps

----------


## i_luv_dennis

go on www.photobucket.com

----------


## di marco

> in august some time


i thought it was july?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it was july

----------


## di marco

> it was july


yeh thought so

----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## true.moon

i must have missed it

----------


## true.moon

so what happened then i was in cyprus

----------


## di marco

> so what happened then i was in cyprus


well dennis was annoyed that sharon told chrissie that she wanted to get married instead of telling him, um then they had a row about their travelling and stuff and dennis stormed out. he took some money, his passport and stuff and sharon thought hed run away, though hed only gone to get the tickets. then she went to the bookies, saw him and slapped him for making her worried. she told him she didnt really want to get married again, but then he proposed and she accepted.
i know thats quite vague but i cant really remember the rest

----------


## di marco

> 


thats quite a nice pic

----------


## i_luv_dennis

does any one whant any pictures

----------


## di marco

where do you get your pics from dani?

----------


## true.moon

> well dennis was annoyed that sharon told chrissie that she wanted to get married instead of telling him, um then they had a row about their travelling and stuff and dennis stormed out. he took some money, his passport and stuff and sharon thought hed run away, though hed only gone to get the tickets. then she went to the bookies, saw him and slapped him for making her worried. she told him she didnt really want to get married again, but then he proposed and she accepted.
> i know thats quite vague but i cant really remember the rest


ok thanks

----------


## true.moon

> where do you get your pics from dani?


i think off the ee website

----------


## true.moon

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/east...50818_p4.shtml
the 3rd pic is a nice pic of shannis

----------


## di marco

> ok thanks


youre welcome!

----------


## di marco

> http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/east...50818_p4.shtml
> the 3rd pic is a nice pic of shannis


it is, though you cant really see the full fitness of dennis!

----------


## true.moon

you are very polite di marco

----------


## di marco

> you are very polite di marco


awwwwwwwwww thankies   :Smile:

----------


## true.moon

:Big Grin:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i get my pics of a website

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and magazines

----------


## di marco

so then, i dont mean to be horrible here so please dont take it the wrong way, if you get them from sites, then why do people have to ask you first before they use them?

----------


## true.moon

> it is, though you cant really see the full fitness of dennis!


if they just swapped around

----------


## di marco

> if they just swapped around


yeppity yep indeedee lol!   :Big Grin:   or if the pic was taken from the side so you could see them both?

----------


## Angeldelight

hey Dani... have you got any pics of the Jakissie's kisses???

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah i have i put them on now

----------


## Angeldelight

sorry to be think but i can't see them...

----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis

if you want more just ask

----------


## Angeldelight

their great thanks... do you know how to resize them? have you got any from Chrissie's birthday party?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

think so and if you got paint shop pro you use the crop button

----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## Angeldelight

thank you... my mate had asked if i can make her an avtar so i'm looking for pics of Chrissie's evil glare aswell... if you haven't got any do you know where i can get them from? love your banner by the way... it;s fabarooney<- my new word...

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Did you get these from squarelady's screengrabs?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

no from this website

----------


## di marco

> no from this website


yeh squareladys screengrabs are on this website

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Yeah..

----------


## i_luv_dennis

no i mean from a website i give it you if you want

----------


## i_luv_dennis

does any one want any pics

----------


## Angeldelight

have you got any pics of the night Den and Andy died?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i have a look for you

----------


## xXxJessxXx

Good pictures. any of Leo, Demi, or Mickey

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeh i put them on later

----------


## kirsty_g

great pics

----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## xcutiekatiex

kewl pictures thanks

----------


## Flozza

yeah these are really good

----------


## samantha nixon

i love them pics there really good

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks

----------


## hayley

can i use one of the jakissie kissing ones please?

----------


## Flozza

do you have any kim medcalf ones?

----------


## Flozza

if you have any going spare

----------


## i_luv_dennis

you can use what you want 
and i have a look for im medcalf

----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis

here are the kim medcalf ones i got for you

----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis

jessie wallace

----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## xXxJessxXx

the pictures are great!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Yep!

----------


## Flozza

Kim Medcalf looks a bit werido in one of those group ones, i like her though hehehe

----------


## Flozza

p.s Thanks for them they are perfect, is there a site you get all your pictures from or just around?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

just around lol if any one wants any more just ask

----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## xXxJessxXx

lol thanks for that. seems like fireworks between Jake and the residents of walford and between Peggy and Jonny! lol 

 :Rotfl:  Pictures of Letita how funny are they. lol, that hair so does not suit her.

----------


## xcutiekatiex

thanks for pics there great

----------


## samantha nixon

i like the letitia pictures there funny

----------


## Angeldelight

UH-Oh look at those pictures of Sharon... bad hair day or what? i think it was a bad day all round of that one... hehe

----------


## dEsPeRaDo

hehe

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i thnk a very bad hair day lol

----------


## kelseybabes

every single photo that you have of demi or the millers or leo please could you send them to me through this thread

----------


## i_luv_dennis

ok

----------


## i_luv_dennis

here they are i only post some now though i do the rest later

----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis

[URL=http://imageshack.us][IMG]

----------


## i_luv_dennis

http://img458.imageshack.us/img458/7687/demznleoaww5qb.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis

http://img458.imageshack.us/img458/816/lol0su.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis

there we go

----------


## kelseybabes

thanks do you have anymore please

----------


## shannisrules

love your banner i luv dennis

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks and i see

----------


## kirstienod

there brill thanks for posting

----------


## i_luv_dennis

heres some more pics

----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## feelingyellow

good pictures, the demi and leo ones are so cute!   :Cheer:

----------


## samantha nixon

> 


these pics are all great and this is my fav one its well sweet

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> these pics are all great and this is my fav one its well sweet


thanks that is my favorite aswell

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> 





Thanks for the Shane Pictures Especially these ones.

----------


## kirstienod

Thanks for posting the Shane pictures, i like Demi and Aleesha one though, its well sweet

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no yeah

----------


## kelseybabes

cheers for posting all the pics

----------


## i_luv_dennis

no proplem

----------


## i_luv_dennis

[/QUOTE]
they look so sweet

----------


## kirstienod

awww its so sweet!

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Awwww all the pics are great!They are so sweet!  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

click this to make it bigger
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...dennis/mud.jpg

----------


## i_luv_dennis

click this to make it bigger
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...nis/shanye.jpg

----------


## i_luv_dennis

this to make it bigger
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...is/shanye2.jpg

----------


## i_luv_dennis

this to make it bigger
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...dennis/nta.jpg

----------


## feelingyellow

aww those scans are really good! thanks for posting them   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

What mag are they from?

----------


## samantha nixon

i was wondering that

----------


## xXxJessxXx

What are the 30 things we need know about shayne???!!!   :EEK!:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

they are from heat and i post the 30 things later

----------


## i_luv_dennis

this to make it bigger
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...is/shanye3.jpg

----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## feelingyellow

thanks for posting   :Smile:  shayne looks so cute as a lil boy!   :Wub:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no yeah

----------


## i_luv_dennis

tonights eppy

----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## samantha nixon

them pics are good but why does phil have ruby

----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis

mondays eppy

----------


## di marco

> them pics are good but why does phil have ruby


probably to stop her saying where stacey is?

----------


## samantha nixon

oh right thanks

----------


## di marco

> oh right thanks


dunno for sure, im just guessing

----------


## samantha nixon

seems like the right reason

----------


## kirsty_g

thanks for posting

----------


## i_luv_dennis

tonights pre view pics

----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## feelingyellow

they look really good, i guess stacey gets off then as she's smiling.

----------


## samantha nixon

there well nice pis

----------


## Flozza

do you have anyfor tomorrow

----------


## Jessie Wallace

they aren't out til tomorrow

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i will try to get tonights for you

----------


## Jessie Wallace

They have been posted already!

----------


## kelseybabes

hey could you do me a strictly come dancing banner with patsy and antone please saying best dancers in town with some sort of effect if you can get it annimated ill have it annimated

----------


## di marco

> hey could you do me a strictly come dancing banner with patsy and antone please saying best dancers in town with some sort of effect if you can get it annimated ill have it annimated


try asking in the bannas forum  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## Bryan

We are re-organising this section of SoapBoards and have noticed that there are too many individual threads i.e "fred blogg's banners" that all have eastenders pictures in them, the majority of these threads are using the same pictures, making each thread repetivive and slightly pointless.

After careful thought, we have decided to close these threads and make one special thread for eastenders pictures, where you all may post the images, making it a super-duper thread rather than a dozen splinter ones.

Exisitng images will remain in there closed threads, any subsquent images will be posted in the following thread:

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/...ead.php?t=35866

Sorry for any inconvience, but we've had complaints and by doing it this way it will make the boards a lot tidier.

PM me or any of the other mods if you have any queries.

----------

